# 3D bio-printers to print skin and body parts



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

3D bio-printers to print skin and body parts.



> *The range of uses for three-dimensional printers is increasing all the time, but now scientists are developing 3D "bioprinters" that will be able to print out skin, cartilage, bone, and other body parts.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

